# Foreign buyers returning to the Spanish property market



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Good article in Cinco Dias describing how foreign buyers (including many British) are increasingly investing in Spanish property :

Los extranjeros vuelven a comprar casas en España como antes de la crisis | Economía | Cinco Días

La rebaja de precios y la mejora de la imagen del país en el exterior explican buena parte del aumento de extranjeros que decidieron comprar vivienda en España en 2012. La estadística, que se nutre con datos del Consejo General del Notariado, especifica que sus cifras se refieren al número de ciudadanos de esa condición, es decir, extranjeros y no residentes, que compran inmuebles, “por lo que los números no contabilizan las casas, sino los propietarios. De hecho, una misma persona puede haber adquirido más de un inmueble”, explican fuentes de este organismo.

Así, en 2012 un total de 38.312 ciudadanos extranjeros no residentes compraron casa en España, lo que representa un incremento del 28,4% respecto a 2011 y supone prácticamente equipararse al volumen de ventas de 2007, primer año de la serie histórica que elaboran los notarios y último antes de que estallara la crisis. Entonces, fueron 41.787 los foráneos que optaron por adquirir una propiedad en España.

El desglose que hace la estadística según la ubicación de los inmuebles permite comprobar qué destinos se han mantenido en los últimos seis años entre los favoritos de los extranjeros que eligen España para tener una segunda residencia y qué territorios pierden enteros. Murcia y Andalucía son las dos comunidades autónomas donde más cae el número de compradores, mientras que Cataluña registró el año pasado más del doble de compradores que los que tenía en 2007. La Comunidad Valenciana también recupera los niveles que registraba antes de la crisis y, de manera sorprendente Madrid logró atraer en 2012 a 204 extranjeros no residentes que decidieron comprar vivienda en la región, cuando en 2007 apenas lo hicieron 68.

Nacionalidades y precios

Por países de origen también se han producido cambios respecto a lo ocurrido en el pasado. Por primera vez, los rusos se han convertido en los segundos compradores de vivienda por volumen, solo superados por los británicos. Las cifras muestran que son ya más numerosos los rusos que compran vivienda en España que los franceses, tradicionalmente el segundo mercado en importancia. Además, noruegos y belgas han superado a alemanes e italianos que eran otros de los extranjeros que más casas solían comprar en toda la costa mediterránea y, en especial, en ambos archipiélagos. De hecho, Italia se desploma en esa clasificación, sin duda afectada por la severa recesión que asola a su economía, y ya son más los ciudadanos procedentes de países como Argelia, los que optan por invertir en el mercado español.

“La rebaja de precios ha sido clave, pero también lo ha sido la aprobación de nuevas normas urbanísticas que parecen alejar el fantasma de las demoliciones de las casas a pie de playa. Esas dos circunstancias, unido al hecho de que parece ya descartado el rescate global de la economía española, es lo que ha alentado la compra de inmuebles este año”, explican en una inmobiliaria de la Costa del Sol.

En los precios, las cifras revelan cómo ha ido cambiando la coyuntura del mercado. Mientras a comienzos de 2008 el precio medio que alcanzaban las operaciones llegó a rozar los 320.000 euros, el año pasado no superó los 230.000, si bien se detectó un significativo repunte en diciembre. No obstante, de todas las adquisiciones cerradas el año pasado, el 42% se cerró a un precio por encima de los 160.000 euros que el Ejecutivo ha marcado como límite a partir del cual prevé conceder el permiso de residencia a los extranjeros que compren casas en España.
Polémica por la concesión del permiso de residencia

El anuncio que efectuó el secretario de Estado de Comercio, Jaime García-Legaz, a finales de 2012 sobre la posibilidad de conceder el permiso de residencia a aquellos extranjeros que compraran una vivienda de más de 160.000 euros causó un gran revuelo.

Pese a ello, el proyecto sigue su curso, pero en la más absoluta discreción. Nada o casi nada se sabe acerca de en qué estado se encuentra, pero según ha podido saber CincoDías el Gobierno pretender ir más allá. Ahora lo que se baraja es que se conceda dicho permiso no solo a los extranjeros que inviertan en ladrillo, sino a aquellos que compren deuda soberana o creen una empresa y generen empleo e incluso a todos los que se embarquen en cursos de larga duración en escuelas de negocios o que acudan a ellas como profesores. Todo esto se enmarcaría dentro de una estrategia para favorecer el emprendimiento de extranjeros en España y la atracción de nuevo talento, en paralelo al paquete de medidas ya aprobado para impulsar la actividad de los emprendedores españoles.

Una comisión interministerial pilotada desde Moncloa es la encargada ahora de establecer todos los requisitos que deberán cumplir aquellos que quieran obtener la residencia, aunque ya se conoce que, por supuesto, deberán carecer de antecedentes penales, contar con medios económicos suficientes para sufragar su estancia y viajar a su país de origen y tener contratada una póliza que les cubra la asistencia médica en España.

A falta de cerrar los últimos flecos sobre las garantías de estabilidad en el empleo que se exigirá a los nuevos residentes, fuentes del Gobierno diseñan la estrategia para comunicar esta iniciativa “de la forma más adecuada”.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

The most worrying aspect of that report is the increase of sales above the €160k marker for residency, particularly amongst non-EU citizens, notably the Russians, Chinese and Algerians.

I really hope that Spain aren't creating a back door into Europe for non-EU citizens as that would be disastrous and hope that the EU are carefully monitoring this.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

zenkarma said:


> The most worrying aspect of that report is the increase of sales above the €160k marker for residency, particularly amongst non-EU citizens, *notably the Russians, C*hinese and Algerians.
> 
> I really hope that Spain aren't creating a back door into Europe for non-EU citizens as that would be disastrous and hope that the EU are carefully monitoring this.


I hope so, I'm about to place my villa on with a Russian sales site : D


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> I hope so, I'm about to place my villa on with a Russian sales site : D


Well, I can't blame you for trying to get the best price you can. Have you had much interest in it so far?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

zenkarma said:


> Well, I can't blame you for trying to get the best price you can. Have you had much interest in it so far?


Although I have it on my site, it only just went on properly with estate agents at the weekend  Its not about getting the best price really.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Stravinsky said:


> Although I have it on my site, it only just went on properly with estate agents at the weekend  Its not about getting the best price really.


Lovely villa, well presented + excellent site, if that don't sell mucho quicko, nothing will.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for posting Mike!


mike kelly said:


> Good article in Cinco Dias describing how foreign buyers (including many British) are increasingly investing in Spanish property :
> 
> Los extranjeros vuelven a comprar casas en España como antes de la crisis | Economía | Cinco Días
> 
> ...


***


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I hope so, I'm about to place my villa on with a Russian sales site : D


The presentation of your villa looks great - good luck with the marketing!

Out of interest, which Russian site have you used?


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> The most worrying aspect of that report is the increase of sales above the €160k marker for residency, particularly amongst non-EU citizens, notably the Russians, Chinese and Algerians.
> 
> I really hope that Spain aren't creating a back door into Europe for non-EU citizens as that would be disastrous and hope that the EU are carefully monitoring this.


I think that's exactly what they are doing. Imagine you are a non EU citizen and involved in organised crime. This is the ideal opportunity to get residence papers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

zenkarma said:


> The most worrying aspect of that report is the increase of sales above the €160k marker for residency, particularly amongst non-EU citizens, notably the Russians, Chinese and Algerians.
> 
> I really hope that Spain aren't creating a back door into Europe for non-EU citizens as that would be disastrous and hope that the EU are carefully monitoring this.


Yes, I have to agree with that, although I wouldn't say any nationality is more undesirable than another. One of my best friends is Algerian and you couldn't wish to meet a nicer person


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

neilmac said:


> The presentation of your villa looks great - good luck with the marketing!
> 
> Out of interest, which Russian site have you used?


Not signed up as yet as just making sure of a few things
Pmd you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sounds like the media talking up a story that they hope will happen as a result of their article, on the basis of "We told you first"


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Apparently in 2012 , 5000 Russians purchased property in Spain with the average price being 500k. !! 
The 'Residencia for a 160k+ house' hasn't been implemented yet. I think they are still kicking it around.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Not signed up as yet as just making sure of a few things
> Pmd you


He hasn't tagged you on to one of those 'Russian Bride sites ' has he ?  I'd check the photo's again that Dylan isn't hiding in one of them !


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Whoa.

WHOA!

WHHHOOOOAA!

House prices ain't allowed to rise until I've moved over there and have bought a house. Therefore, 4 more years, please.

EDIT: Here, I found this. It seems to make a LOT of sense.

http://www.marketoracle.co.uk/Article39314.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Here'a a little mentioned group that may, or may not, be buying in Spain.

BBC News - Sephardic Jews invited back to Spain after 500 years


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Whoa.
> 
> WHOA!
> 
> ...


Yes that does seem a reasonable analysis.

This illustration in particular:










If the bubble ends where it suggests in 2014 then prices will only have dropped back 12 years which doesn't seem unreasonable. I can't see why he has picked that particular point on the graph for the start of the bubble though. But even if the bubble started around 2000 it's only going back 14 years.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I join the other posters in liking Stravinsky's villa promo - very nice photo's. Indeed the whole of your album is very impressive.:clap2:

I would have liked to have seen a pic or two of the villa from the outside - showing it in its location/situation.


----------

